# Cams poorly named P/P/L 5x5 journal!



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

So this will be my new journal where i'll be following a 5x5 (compound based) push, pull, legs split routine.

*About me: *I'm currently 16, I'm a high functioning autistic, have 2 former eating disorders, started training jan 19th but have had 2 months off with back and neck injurys. I'm currently 6ft tall and about 160lbs (pics will be a little lower down)

I wasted about 2 months fiddling around and over training on a 4 day split (chest/tris, back+bis, Shoulders, Legs) but then sorted myself out and followed madcows 5x5 for 12 weeks, to which i had some good strenth and muscle gains, not much mass however.

*Link to Madcows 5x5 journal - see last page for results*

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/103944-cams-5x5-journal-size-strenth.html

My current lifts are;

*Bench: 80 x 3 *- debatable reps, form could be abit better.

*Squat 102.5 x 5* - about paralell.

*Deadlift: 117.5 x 5 *- touch and go, not re-deaded.

*Goals for the end of this year:*

170lbs in weight would be nice, alothough i'd like to stay lean-ish.

*Bench: 90 x 3 *- bar to chest, good reps.

*squat: 115 x 5 - *Paralell or slightly below.

*Deadlift 130 x 5* - Singular, re-deaded reps.

*My ideal body is a oldschool one, large V-taper, 4pack - tight thin waist, large chest, arms and legs.*

*My routine will be:*

*Push*

*
*Bench press: 5x5

Shoulder press 5x5

DB Press 4x8

Dips 4x8 *Will be rotated in and out with CGBP, week to week.*

Close grip bench press 4x8

Laterial raises? 4x8

*Pull*

Deadlift 5x5

Wide grip Pull ups 4x8

Rows 4x8

Bicep concetraion curls 4x8 (2 sets hammer, 2 sets normal)

*Legs*

Squats 5x5

SLDL 5x5

Leg extension 4x8

Calve press 4x8-10

Starting picture (januray 19th - 126lbs)










Recent picture (September 7th - 155-160lbs)










*I'd like to think i'm along the right tracks for a thin waist, large v taper. but its earlie days yet.*

Journal will start on Sunday when i do my first *Push day*, will post a rough idea of my diet/supplementation along with sundays post of my workout,

*Thanks for reading *


----------



## Buildo (Oct 6, 2010)

Look forward to seeing your progress, Cam

Good luck


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Good luck mate, why go for another 5x5 though?

Going to set yourself any goals?

will follow this best i can


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Barker said:


> Good luck mate, why go for another 5x5 though?
> 
> Going to set yourself any goals?
> 
> will follow this best i can


Choose 5x5 again as it brought great gains, although as shown above, 5x5 is only for compunds, other lifts are 4x8 as i find these work the muscle well for me.

Goals are also as shown above 

Thanks too both for commenting


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good luck mate.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Good luck mate, will follow gladly and sure you'll see the improvements your wanting.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Looks a good plan :thumbup1:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

thanks too you three too :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good luck buddy, everything looks in place, will pass down my knowledge when i can :beer:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hi Mate, echo Ru here great work so far, and I will also echo his comments re volume... some of it is a bit over kill... def take out one of the chest exercises, db press dips... and do deads first then pull ups... and either choose one of the row movements or separate them with another ex... however I will humbly disagree with the variation comments as I fully believe that variation is played too much in the iron game... stick to something as long as it works... when it stops working then change it (or if you are feeling really unmotivated)... also will say that heavy sldl will be fine too... as long as you do the movement properly and feel it working in the right area thats good...

Find what works for you and stick with it for as long as it works... good luck with the new program mate...


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Good luck with the new program Cam. Have sub'd and will be following mate. Excellent results so far on the madcow and you got it in you to achieve your goals. Go for it mate. :thumb:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

as far as routine goes - thanks for all the critque, i'll edit it and play around with it, however i will stick with 4x8 on isolation as from experience 3sets of 8-12 doesn't work or stim the muscle as much as i can feel it on a 4x8.

However i agree i should probaly do deadlifts first and remove ones of the row forms 

Thanks for all the sub's and comments guys


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Agree with GP about the variation not being as important as it is made out to be, ive been doing incline db press for about 3-4 months now and im still growing and pushing forward with it, you only really need to change as grey said once it stops working alltogether


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

I agree with grey and Ry on this Cam. If it's working, why change it????? Stick to what works for you unless you slam against that brick wall, then it's time to juggle things around slightly.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Tuesday 19th October 2010

Day 1, Pull day.

*Wide grip pull-ups* (5 second rest)

bw x 10 *Personal best*

bw x 6

bw x 6

bw x 5

*Deadlift*

75 x 5

90 x 5

chalk applied here.

105 x 5

120 x 3! *Personal best*

100 x 5 These two sets just for fun tbh,

60 x 10

*DB rows:*

20kg x 10 each arm

20kg x 10 each arm

*Only done two sets as my back pump was hurting*

*Concentation Hammer Curls*

16kg x 8

16kg x 8

16kg x 8

Massive back pump today, most i've ever had! very happy i finaly got the 120, the first rep was shakey but after that i got 2 easyish reps, tried to re-dead the bar but couldn't get it up again :lol: Big bicep pump too  love it.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice work on the 120 mate... always nice to hit a PB... you reminded me I still gotta get me some of that chalk... not too important now but I foresee a time soon it will be handy...


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

X 2 nice work with the PB mate.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

thanks to both of you! 

yeah i definatly recommend the LiquidChalk, for a £5 you can't go wrong!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Awesome work mate! How did you find the db rows?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

hard! if i hadn't of just killed myself on dead it'd be alright, but i was in too much pain from lower back pump from the deads to do all 4 sets, so i cut them short, happy i got the 120 for 3, but kinda wish i'd got the 5 instead :\


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Give yourself a longer break then  im the opposite lol i recover very fast with low reps but anything above 10 reps and im panting away like feck :lol:

Youl get it next time mate just push for it!!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Hopfully, we'll as i've said this journal will be me perfecting form, gaining muscle size and a bit of strenth, as apossed to my other thread which was entirely strenth based 

so if it takes me 3 more weeks to get 120 for 5 reps, re-deading the weight each time, thats how long it'll take


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats a good attitude mate! It will take you far


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Thats a good attitude mate! It will take you far


Agreed, keep it up


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Wednesday 20th October 2010

day 2, Push day

*Bench press*

40 x 5

55 x 5

65 x 5

72.5 x 5

80 x 5 *Personal best!!*

*DB shoulder press*

16kg (EA) x 8

16kg (EA) x 8

16kg (EA) x 8

16kg (EA) x 8

*DB benchpress*

26 (ea) x 8

22 (ea) x 8

22 (ea) x 8

16 (ea) x 8

*was so pumped/warn out i could barley even start the last 16's :|*

*DB lat raise*

9kg x 8 each arm

9kg x 8 each arm

7kg x 8 each arm

7kg x 8 each arm

*Tricep pull downs*

Low weight. REALLY, was that worn out, jesus. wasn't expecting push day to be this demanding, my tri's were workout alot after just the db shoulder press,

Happy i got the 80 x 5 bench, but my got i was pumped and worn out so much i couldnt feel my pecs,shoulders or tri's so i couldnt really do much haha


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

Well done on the bench mate. Reckon you could go higher on shoulders tho!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Zzz102 said:


> Well done on the bench mate. Reckon you could go higher on shoulders tho!


X 2 Cam. Good workout though mate overall. Is this your first week on the push/pull/legs? I find it a great way to train.

:thumb:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

thanks both of you  yeah this is my first week ever on a push/pull/legs

As for the shoulders, i would normaly use 20's but the guy next to me was doing endless sets with the 18's, 20's and 22's so i just went for 16's next week i'll probaly get going on 20's or somthing again


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

I'll be looking out for that mate. 20kgs on the shoulders.

Think you'll find the change in training to p/p/l will see you gain massively in the first few weeks mate. Keep a check on it and monitor your progress. I am doing and things seem to be looking good!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

im hoping for some good muscle gains from this, thats for sure! 

talking of which, i just got out the shower, done a couple of pose's and i can definatly see some diffrence, even been told 'im filling out alot' which is great for me to hear  just wish my god damn arms would grow! my tri's won't grow  then again i think i might of been over training them for the alst 12 weeks, which might explain why they've not budged.

As for diet, todays been simple so far.

9am Breakfast:

4 slices of flora and yeast on toast. apprx 100g carb, 28g pro, 500 cals

12pm Mid day pre workout:

100g oats + 30g pro shake, 500 cals

2:30pm Post workout:

100g oats + 30g pro shake, 500 cals

3:00pm:

Post workout meal:

2 slices whole bread, chicken and flora aprx 350cals, 35g pro 50g carb

and i'll eat again at 6, a dinner of Steak and then boiled potatos'

and around 9-10 i'll eat somthing like a tuna sandwhich, tuna+rice or somthing around that. which would be anothrt 500cals, 30g pro and about 100g carbs 

diets shxt i know, when i get a job i'll start funding my own meals so i can eat better, but at the moment im gaining from it so thats all that matter


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

You should see it too mate i reckon!

It's always nice to be able to see for yourself tnhat you're making improvements but it's even better when someone tells you that you're making improvements/looking better! Bonus mate! Well done! Keep up the good work and i'll be following as always to put my 2 penneth in when i can.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Everything looks good mate. Bench def looking strong. Deadlift also moving nicely along still.

Good work bud.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

thanks buddy! 

get to have the day off college tommorow to go indoor skydiving, so that should be good, after that i've got no workouts untill sunday which will be legs


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Indoor skydiving?? I don't quite understand that lol. Will google tomo. Sounds fun tho, enjoy it!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

its basicly a big old turn you jump into, with a big fan at the bottom that creates the feeling of falling  get to do flips and what not in it too


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Ahh I know what you mean now mate. Always wanted a go on one of those bad boys. Sure it'll be fun as hell mate.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

damn sweet benching mate! you must be good for a 90 single by now? diet looks good tbh mate better than what i was eating when i started first diet lol, you get any money coming in atall atm ? college cash? pocket money lol ?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

80 x 5.

Nob :'(

Stop being strong thanks

wish i got EMA from college, would make life so much easier, need to get myself a christmas job sorted out.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

thanks, i doubt i could get 90x1 on bench if im honest, maybe 85 x 1, but at the moment i'm just gunna stick to adding 2.5kgs everytime i can get 5 reps 

as far as money, i dont get EMA or pocket money, i'm in the process of getting myself an aprenticship  which couldnt come at a better time as im in DESPRATE need of money!


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

great progress mate, good lad on the apprenticeship too. Just finished mine after 4 years and it was worth every minute


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

benicillin said:


> great progress mate, good lad on the apprenticeship too. Just finished mine after 4 years and it was worth every minute


 oh right, what was you doing? mines heating and ventilation (plumbing) should be about 2-3 years  and thanks for dropping by!


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Mechanical engineering mate... work for Honeywell aerospace building and testing oxygen mask regulators for the eurofighter *yaaaawwwwnnn* :lol:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

gunna be honest, i've got no idea what that means :lol:


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

lol most people don't, just look at me like i've visited from space lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

just put 80x5 into my ifitness app and the 1rm came out at 93.3 so i think youd be good for 90!

nice one  you def getting it ? what it in ? ive just started mine 2 months ago and it has helped my diet so much!

benicilin what was your apprenticeship in ?


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

All's looking good Cam and i agree with Ryan. Go for it mate, try the 90kg.


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi mate, looks like your making good progress here. My thoughts with regards to your bench press, if you can do 5 reps @80kg on your 5th set then i am pretty sure you could get 5 reps @90kg, If you try it on your first/second set. Why dont you try 1 warm up set then have a crack at 90kg on first working set?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

im not confident that i could if im honest, definatly not for 5 reps, the 80x5 was a push, i might get 85 x 1 or 2, but im doubtfull of 90 x 1 or 5 for that matter :lol:


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

Cam93 said:


> im not confident that i could if im honest, definatly not for 5 reps, the 80x5 was a push, i might get 85 x 1 or 2, but im doubtfull of 90 x 1 or 5 for that matter :lol:


you won't know if you don't try!!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

wouldn't be able to ever try again if i drop it :L

but i think im just gunna go up 2.5kg every week, might do for a one rep attempt of 85-87.5 on my next push day, but im doubtful of 90 

altohugh i'd be chuffed at 90's my goal for the end of the year


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

If its an end of year goal, then i dont see the rush. Go with what you feel comfortable with mate, plenty of time to hit that goal before christmas mate.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Dont you have a spotter bud? If so dont be scared :beer:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Yeah i've got a spotter, but i just wouldnt feel confident enough to proply bench 90 just yet, who knows i may get cocky and try it for 1rm on tuesday, i might not but at this moment i'm thinking good form and 2.5kg each week would be more benifitial


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah best bet  tbh id just go for 5 reps decentish reps then up weight, as you get used to more weight the reps on the lesser weights should get better form! Well thats my theory anyway  lol


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

thats what i've done basicly, but now thought getting good reps, and good weight would be better, so if maybe next week i get 82.5 x 3 good reps, then the week after i get 82.5 x 5 good reps, thats good by me 

as for that indoor skydiving, i cakked myself! was a amzaing experience tohugh, very very funny day


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats a good way to plan it mate!

How was it? Do any flips  ?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

i wish! its actully *Alot* harder than it looks, i was expecting to be able to do flips, travel all 50ft of the tunnel and do loads of cool stuff, it was literaly just floating+spinning, its actully really hard to get it right, if your bodys not in the right postion at all time, you fall and its hard to start again, then keeping balence is hard, i musta bashed into the glass windows and doors atleast 10 times, one of the guys doing it lost control, flew up 20ft (we was all only going 10, max) and then paniced so he lost is body shape making himself fall, luckying the instructer caught him and quickly corrected him, but it was funny as ****!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I always wonder with them things, what happens if you go right to the top?

I know theres no fan at the top but i always imagine getting blown up the minced to fvck by a massive fan :lol:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

there is actully, theres a fan at the bottem about 20ft below, then theres a steel wire mesh flooring (where we stand/float) then about 40ft higher then that is the fan at the top, its got bars across it thats the fan used to suck air out, theres loads and loads of shoes around the place as examples of people that didn't tie them up properly and they've been DEMOLISHED, by the fan, and i mean, demolished!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Glad you had a good day yesterday mate. Wanna try that myself!

Re the weights, just do what you can do and set yourself a time goal. Focus, motivate and try your best. :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

That sounds nuts! Lol i did this thing at a place up my way, the place was called Xscape and its a big complex with loads to do like rock climbing and sh1t, got the biggest indoor snow slope with real snow in the uk! Anyway i did a thing called the sky park and it was scary as sh1t! Its like an obstacle course dangling from the celing a good bit up! Think its 25-30ft or something, and all thats holding you up is a harness on a roller thing, some scary shyt lol


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

where did you say you where from?!

because that EXACTLY where mine was!!!

Xscape, the whole place is a massive sloped building, in milton keynes?!


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah theres one in castleford aswell


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Legs today, 105kg x 5 squats the target, will update as soon as im back


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Sunday 24th October

3rd workout, Legs.

*Squats*

60 x 5

72.5 x 5

90 x 5 (this was only ment to be 82.5 but o well  )

105 x 5 *Personal best*

100 x 4 failed on 5th rep

*Leg press* (leg extensions out of order)

100 x 8

110 x 10

120 x 10

130 x 10

140 x 8 *personal best? never used legpress before*

*Stiff legged deadlift*

65kg x 5

65kg x 5

65kg x 5 *Personal best, first time doing these*

*Calf press*

110 x 8

110 x 8

110 x 8

110 x 8

110 x 8

Leg press is horizonatal and not very comfortable, how ever after squats i could feel a good pump in quads.

As for the squats themselfs, i messed up the maths, i was ment to do 60, 72, 85, 95 then 105, but oh well, i done better :lol:

Workouts this week will be:

tuesday - push

Friday - pull


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

thanks 

hoping for either a 107.5 x 5 or a 110 x 3 for next weeks leg session


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

I think if you try, you should be able to really increase that leg press weight. I find my squat at 130kg but leg press sits comfortably at around the 350kg mark. 200kg for reps, maxed out at 400kg but lost form.

Give it a try, i really like uing the leg press machine.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> I think if you try, you should be able to really increase that leg press weight. I find my squat at 130kg but leg press sits comfortably at around the 350kg mark. 200kg for reps, maxed out at 400kg but lost form.
> 
> Give it a try, i really like uing the leg press machine.


our leg press is a bastard. it only goes up to 200kg, (pin loaded) and its incredibly uncomfortable, its horizontal and instead of the sled moving, the chair your on moves backwards, its not very good on the knees,

this is it, as you can probaly imagine its very uncomfortable and feels alien

http://www.technogym.com/media/immagini/320_leg_press_diago_big.jpg


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

and when ever i use it i feel a shooting pain in my knees, so its genraly just abit **** **


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Ah screw that, doubt i would consider that option either lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

techno gym sh1te  lol nice one with the squats! keep at it :beer:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

yeah, thats why i profer to stick to free-weighted things at the gym, but thanks!

whats your opionon for next week? 110 x 3 or 107.5 x 5?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

110 x5!! :thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey mate, keep the 90kg warm up in as it offers a better lead up to the full weight... nice lifting...


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice lifting Cam. Well done mate. :thumb:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

thanks ryan and snake,

GP, what 90kg warmup??


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Cam93 said:


> thanks ryan and snake,
> 
> GP, what 90kg warmup??


Squats

60 x 5

72.5 x 5

90 x 5 (this was only ment to be 82.5 but o well )

105 x 5 Personal best

100 x 4 failed on 5th rep

90x5 is a good bridge between 72.5 and 105... better than the lower weight imho...


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

oh i see what you mean now, i was wondering where 90 came from haha, well next week everythings going up by 2.5 so it'll be 92.5 

speaking of legs, this is the sorest mine have felt in ages! on madcows they never felt sore, just stronger, right now just straightening my leg fully feels very sore


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I have just started getting DOMS again on madcow... but still feels great...


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I hate doms in legs haha especially for the fact even when i work quads its always hams that get it lol


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

ahh my legs are destroyed still! can't wwalk and sitting on the sh!tter took about a min, my legs and **** are that sore! :lol:

82.5kg bench x 5 is the goal for today  20kg shoulder press with DB's too


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

*Bench*

40 x 5

55 x 5

65 x 5

75 x 5

80 x 5 *Much better form, so happy alothugh weight didnt increase*

*Shoulder press DB*

16kg x 8

18kg x 8

20kg x 8 *personal best?*

16kg x 10

*DB bench press*

28kg x 6

22kg x 8

22kg x 8

22kg x 8

*Laterial raise's*

8kg x 6 (each arm)

8kg x 6 (each arm)

8kg x 6 (each arm)

*Close grip bench press*

40 x 8

50 x 7 then failed

40 x 8

40 x 7 then failed

*Fnck i am knackerd! still getting used to working one area so much, chest shoulder and tri's were pumped!*

Also, i found a gold ring, which im assuming is a wedding ring ... my 2 mates where with me and their telling me to flog it, but im thinking of handing it in (Very slim chance the real owner would get it back) so at the moment im stuck between too, i want to give it back but i doubt he'd recieve it, thoughts?


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Decent workout Cam. Well done buddy! :thumb:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

thanks buddy, alothugh i thought i could of done better if im honest


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hand the ring in mate, if its a wedding band then who ever lost it will be grateful (unless of course it just reminds them of a time when their guts were ripped out and hot coals put in their place)... either hand it in at the local cop shop or to the lost and found where ever you found it...


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice work mate! Im going to influence the dark side and say pawn it  haha jokes, where did you find it? The gym?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Give it in. If it were me who'd lost something like that, I'd hope that the person who was decent gave it in. It's the decent thing to do


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Yeah i've decided to hand it back to the gym reception when i next go on thursday, although i doubt the guy will be getting it back from them tbh, i found it on the weighted rowing machine, somone must of took it out because of the bar grip and left it on the knee blocks

admittedly, if it wasn't a wedding ring (looks a hell of a lot like one) then i'd probaly of sold it, but seeming as its a weddin ring, its sentimental values worth more then them then £98 is to me..


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Good man


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

awwwwww aint you a noble lad :wub: lol


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

That and the fact that you might have saved his life when the wife finds out...


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Now that is true! Your always up at the crack of dawn grey, early start also? Lol


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Got to drop the wife at the station around 6ish then get the kids up and ready to face the day usually before off to work myself... its a mans world mate... lol...


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

looks like i cant give the ring back untill friday, wonder what i'll say? they're gunna think i stole it, might just tell them the truth 'it was in my pocket about to get handed in at recetion as i left, but i was in convosation and completely forgot',

anyways, on a good note, I GOT MY APPRENTICSHIP 

start next thursday


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Thats excellent news Cam. Things are looking good for you mate. :thumb:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

To be honest mate i doubt it'll be worth handing it in now,

if the guy really wanted it, and noticed he'd lost it he'd have gone back later that day.

Or even the next day. He'll have asked for it and the people who work there will have obviously said no. So he'll know someone will have took it and not bother asking again.

Sell it!

Congrats on the apprenticeship


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Course its worth handing in... usually they will go back a couple of times to see and if he is known to the staff they are more than likely to nab him and tell him somebody has handed it in... always worth it... perhaps Cam you could call them up or do you pass by and can drop it in quickly?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Yeah things are looking up  new job, girlfriend and everythings just looking good 

nah, im definatly still going to hand it in, like GP says, he'd probaly go back asking several times, better its late then never i guess  i'll be handing it in on friday when i go to do 'Pull' (gunna get 120 x5, with better form) instead of tommorow 'cos i've got to go college and fill out loads of paperwork now that i've got my apprenticship


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats awesome mate on the apprenticeship  all i have to say is.. Welcome to hell :lol: hope your gf is allowed to stay at yours cause its worth while if you might not get to see her as much! Lol whats the working hours?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

funny you should mention her, i just got a text saying 'sorry' out of the blue, whilst shes at a party, so im absolutly cacking myself right now mate, real ****ter, i can only hope its somthing else :| 

2 days a week, thursday+friday, 9-5


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hmmm dodgy one, if it was my girl texting that id be round the party like zoom! Lol probs nothing mate dont let it bother you 

Hmm thats a wierd apprenticeship lol that all you work? Whats it doing again?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

its bugging the **** out of me, im just praying its about somthing else :| sent 4 texts with no-reply, but im not expecting one, they will be loud music and shes ****ed so im just waiting for the party to end so i can call her :|

yeah, its basicly the minimum i can do, its because the guy cant afford much at the moment, so im just starting off on 2 days working, 1 day at college


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hope all goes ok mate,

Ahh i see, as long as your getting money for it!? What you gona be doing again?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Cam93 said:


> funny you should mention her, i just got a text saying 'sorry' out of the blue, whilst shes at a party, so im absolutly cacking myself right now mate, real ****ter,


Well that sounds pretty definitively bad


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

it was.

:|


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

She neck someone else mate? Don't worry about it dude these things happen. Stay strong


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

she insists it was just a peck and nothing more, but thats more than beside the point. :\


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Sack her mate. Not nice to do but worth it


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

easier said then done mate, specialy when you got alot of feelings for her..


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Your shout mate not mine but we've all been there at least once whatever decision you think is best


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Don't let anyone walk all over you mate - no matter how you feel about them. I learnt the hard way from making my own mistakes and it's not pretty! In fact, i'm still in that situation now but am eventually growing some balls and doing something about it. Bear in mind i'm nearly 32 and it's something i should a done years and years ago! You'll be fine whatever you decide - your call. But if she thinks you'll just forgive her and it happens again, she has nothing to worry about as you'll just say it's ok when she apologises! Getting my drift! Endless circle which is damn hard to get out of once your in it mate. Just my 2 penneth - i regret alot a things i've done and gone through in the past and if i can help others not to go through sh!t i will!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

If you got alot of feelings for her then treat it as a caution kindov thing, she does it again then sack her, tho if she says "ohh i was too drunk" then pimp slap the bitch cause thats no excuse!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> If you got alot of feelings for her then treat it as a caution kindov thing, she does it again then sack her, tho if she says "ohh i was too drunk" then pimp slap the bitch cause thats no excuse!


LMFAO :lol: Dunno why as that is soooo true Ry.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

If you got alot of feelings for her then treat it as a caution kindov thing, she does it again then sack her, tho if she says "ohh i was too drunk" then pimp slap the bitch cause thats no excuse!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Shyt didnt mean to re post :lol: didnt know it had!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Shyt didnt mean to re post :lol: didnt know it had!


 :lol: :laugh: You been on the pop mate?!?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nah mate was in work, picked up a weak mob internet connection and it didnt load when i clicked quick reply so thought it hadnt but it had :lol:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Nah mate was in work, picked up a weak mob internet connection and it didnt load when i clicked quick reply so thought it hadnt but it had :lol:


I guessed something like that mate. I was only joking! :laugh:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I know bud but thought i should just clarify my retardedness (sp :confused1: ? )


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> I know bud but thought i should just clarify my retardedness (sp :confused1: ? )


Spelt correctly or would be if it was an actual word! :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Damn tried to redeem myself but just looked even more of a cvnt :lol:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Damn tried to redeem myself but just looked even more of a cvnt :lol:


 :lol: :laugh: :lol: PMSL :laugh: :lol: :laugh:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

First of all sorry to say it mate but it was probably more than a peck.

Never, ever let a girl wrap you round their little finger, take control of the situation, play a bit hard to get, ignore her a little. If she just ****s off she was never worth it in the first place as she has no feelings for you. If she keeps talking to you etc. give her a second chance, but warn her if she does it again shit will hit the fan 

Try not to let it affect your training, turn and upset into anger then take it out on the weights.

Sorry if this post seemed a bit harsh but you can't go thinking it was just a peck and let her off, she'll only go do it again mate.

Keep up training mate and let us know how stuff goes with the bird.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Fan barker, the sh1t will hit the fan  lol


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

wtf haha god knows why i put pan, probably because i'd just burnt my omelette :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmfao i hate a burnt omlette


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Sunday 'Halloween' 2010, october

Pull Day

*Wide grip pull ups*

9

7

5

4

Deadlift:

85 x 5

90 x 5

90 x 5

90 x 5

Rows

44 x 8

48 x 8

52 x 8

56 x 5

Bicep curls:

16 x 7

16 x 5

14 x 8

12 x 8

Weak as ****, last few days have been utter **** for me, girlfriend broke up with me, i've not eaten anything (literaly, nothing) for the last 3-4 days, and i've got a total of 10 hours sleep over the last 96 hours, i've been just down as ****...


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Plan?

Disclaimer to anyone who has sense of humour failure: not really


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Screw her cam, she wont be the last to f*ck you over , and (imo) prob wont be the worst. You should be glad of the fact your free of a chick that wasnt worth the hassle in the first place.

Other than that, get your lifting head back together and get some food in you. Better you look, the better your next bird does


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

put him in the rape zone you mean. little nobhead's getting be getting more then just his house smashed tonight :lol:

on the upside, i've got decent mates that've helped cheer me up alot over the last few days


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Er just as a friendly FYI mate I'd take your last post down, if it were to be found then you and the police might have a few not-so-friendly words


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Police wouldn't find it Bambi

'oh this lad might have smashed up someones house, and face, lets check a bb'ing forum and then see if he has a journal then try find out where he lives'

Nerrr :laugh:


----------



## Buildo (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

not to ****ed about the other comment, no evidence it was 'me' on the account saying it 

Monday 1st november 2010

Push day

*Dips* (bench was in use)

bw x 12

bw x 12

bw x 10

*Bench* decided to try 5x5 on one, rather then ramping up weight each set

50 x 5 WU

60 x 5

60 x 5

60 x 5

60 x 5

60 x 5

*Shoulder press*

16 x 8

16 x 7

16 x 7

16 x 7

*side Lat raise*

8kg x 8 each arm

8kg x 8 each arm

8kg x 6 each arm

6kg x 8 each arm

*Skull crushers*

30kg x 12

30 x 10

30 x 10

30 x 8

Still feeling down and ****ting, diets getting better, so getting more energy but i really cba to go to the gym, no motivation what do ever


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Cam93 said:


> Still feeling down and ****ting, diets getting better, so getting more energy but i really cba to go to the gym, no motivation what do ever


I know your feeling down mate but in the end its only yourself you'll let down. Need to find the best rocky quote ever...1 sec..



Rocky Balboa - The legend that he is...albeit old and should never have made the last film said:


> Let me tell you something you already know. The world ain't all sunshine and rainbows. It is a very mean and nasty place and it will beat you to your knees and keep you there permanently if you let it. You, me, or nobody is gonna hit as hard as life. But it ain't how hard you hit; it's about how hard you can get hit, and keep moving forward. How much you can take, and keep moving forward. That's how winning is done. Now, if you know what you're worth, then go out and get what you're worth. But you gotta be willing to take the hit, and not pointing fingers saying you ain't where you are because of him, or her, or anybody. Cowards do that and that ain't you. You're better than that!


Says it all.

And good lifting mate


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

did breifly cheer me up mate, sadly, it's easier said than done, like most things

still no motivation really, been really emotional latley too? no idea why, but am having bad anger, and even been teary randomly?! :|

anyways,

2nd November 2010

Legs

*Leg press*

120 x 5

120 x 5

130 x 5

*Squats*

65 x 5

85 x 5

97.5 x 5

107.5 x 5 *Personal best..*

*Dropsets*

90 x 5

60 x 5

*Ham curls*

40 x 12

40 x 12

50 x 12

40 x 12

meh.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Looking good mate and a PB. Well done. Keep your chin up. You'll look back on this in a few months time and laugh at how down you're feeling.  Honest! Keep smiling and keep on with the lifting! :thumb:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

KJW said:


> Interesting read buddy


 haha, if i befan writing everything that happens in a day, i'd become famous from all the readers


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Some good training going on in here. Any reason that you do leg press before squats?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

get your ass in gear lad! or else i'l be heading down to cambridge to kick your ass up and down that gym! i'l make you forget about that bitch cause you'l be having nightmares of me tearing your ass appart :thumbup1:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> get your ass in gear lad! or else i'l be heading down to cambridge to kick your ass up and down that gym!* i'l make you forget about that bitch cause you'l be having nightmares of me tearing your ass appart * :thumbup1:












This is what I think about the image now in my head


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

well i've been having alot of issues as of late but im trying to get ymself back into this again, training tommorow on a push day, going to get 82.5 for 5, sorry for how ****ty the journals been the last week or 2 ive been alien and still am tbf


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

nov 7th 2010

Push day

*Bench press*

bar x 5 WU

Working sets;

50 x 5

65 x 5

72.5 x 5

77.5 x 5

82.5 x 5 *Personal best*

*Shoulder press DB*

16 x 10

18 x 8

18 x 8

16 x 10

*Dips*

bw x 8

bw x 6

bw x 6

bw x 6

*Laterial raise's*

8kg x 8 each arm

8kg x 8

8kg x 8

8kg x 8

*Overall personal best (no dropping in weight)*

*Skull crusher*

30 x 12 *personal best*

30 x 10

30 x 10

30 x 10

still meh, but its coming back i guess, least i got the bench, shoulder press is still **** though...


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Keep it up mate, doing well


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

thanks, think im finaly starting to get around my head, its been a weird few weeks with my gf, personal things, new job, new college and lots of other bits, but i'm feeling motivated and wanting to get a 90kg bench before im 17 on new years eve  and also a 120 squat


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

diets getting better, strenths coming back, yada yada yada...

monday 8th nov 2010

Pull day

*Deadlift*

75x5

90 x 5

100x5

110x5

120 x3 *strenths still not as good as it was, but they were alot better reps then before.*

*Rows*

44x8

48x6

52x6

56x6

*Widegrip pullups*

bw x 5

bw x 4

bw x 4

*Bicep conctation curls*

14kg x 8 each arm

14kg x 7 each arm

14kg x 7 each arm

14kg x 7 each arm

should be back to normal by next week, need to start sticking to reps more though...


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

lmao bambi at that pic :lol:

keep at it matey  if you get that bench tho i'l kill you  ! :lol: jokes man, what a date to have a bday, always gaurenteed a party  haha


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

yeah thats why i like it, its just a day of partying  and no need to worry about work or school/college as its always in a holiday 

9th nov 2010

Leg day

*Leg press*

Warming up;

100kg x 8

100kg x 8

100kg x 8

*Squats*

70 x 5

85x5

100x5

110x5 *Personal best*

115x3 *Personal best, 7.5kg from last week.*

80 x 8

*Leg curl*

40 x 10

45 x 10

50 x 10

40 x 10

*Leg extension*

50kg x 8

50kg x 8

50kg x 8

50kg x 10

 .


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice squatting mate. You seem to have your focus back , good man.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

thanks, was definatly in a good mood and felt confident, very happy with the squat increase of about 20lbs


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Mood makes a massive difference mate. i can barely walk at the moment. Cardio after a legs day = mistake.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

haha, my carido's biking too and from the gym, coming home its uphill so im always knackerd leg wise after haha


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

just checked in after a while mate, some good lifts! hwo do you find 5x5? im coming to the end of a routine next week and am looking dor different options


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

definatly reccomend it, in the OP theres a link to my old journal, i gained alot of strenth, and made the best gains to my back, chest and legs to date, hence why i still incorperate 5x5 on my squats, bench and deadlift, as it helps alout with strenth i find


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

thinking about running M-Stack next month for 3 weeks


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Looking good Cam. Keep up the good work matey!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

thanks, think im just about back to normal - still alien to myself though, but lifting wise im alright i think


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

All that matters mate. Rest will sort itself out when it's ready.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Right cvnt i gotta get lifting, your close to beating me!!!

Nice work tho i suppose, keep pushing perhaps? Peace out mofo :cool2:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

:|

i really need to start taking this more seriously rather then wasting time with a **** diet and **** lifting, now im getting my own money, my diets gunna get cleaned up and going to getalot more serious i think it need to be done


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Sunday -somthin'th 2010, November

Push day

*Bench press*

40x5 WU

60 x 5

70 x 5

77.5 x 5

85x3 *Personal best, will get x5 next week.*

*Shoulder press DB's*

18's x 10

18's x 10

18's x 8

20's x 8

*Personal best overall.*

*DB Flys, Incline*

16's x 8

16's x 8

16's x 8

16's x 8

*DB Shoulder raise*

8kg x 8 each arm

8kg x 8 each arm

8kg x 8 each arm

8kg x 7 each arm

*Close grip shouler press*

30 x 8

40 x 6

35 x 6

30 x 7

Was sooo drained, friday night i was out on the **** and ate nothing, yesterday i went down to london with my mates for a Dubstep/DnB Gig and ate nothing all day execpt loads of beer, and i mean literaly, nothing.  but considering all that, i thought i done quite well today by my standards


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice benching mate. Destroyed me today and i ate sh!t loads yesterday lol.

Glad you had fun at the DnB gig mate, looked good. Any pics of some tasty fluff available?


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Keep it up!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

thanks too both of you 

yeah the gig was insane, it was also filmed as its being made into their music video which will be shown on mtv 

sorry to sounds dumb, but what'd you mean 'fluff' :L?


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

He means fanny mate :lol:


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes fanny. Let's see some dnb gals lol


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

ahh, haha there wasn't anything special, there was a handful of girls that were hot and 'normal' the rest were coverd in tattos, or had more strechers and peircings then i could count, or were 6ft tall and built more then me! :L


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nothing wrong with a chick with tats if shes hot ! think of kat von dee!!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

think of this more like!

http://ronebreak.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/pierced-girl1.jpg

but Kat von dee is amazingly hot. and most of the other grils on LA ink


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

lmfao that is some fvcked up sh1t

kim kardashian :drool: god bless my gf for watching keeping uo with the kardashians and all that stuff haha


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Thursday 18th November 2010

Pull day:

*Wide grip pull ups* (widest its ever been) 

bw x 8

bw x 7

bw x 6

bw x 5

*Deadlift*

85 x 5

100 x 5

110 x 5

60 x F

Didn't go for 122 as 110 was a real sturrggle, shouldnt of done so much effort on widest grip pull ups, oh-well. always next week to get 122.5 x 5 

*Lat Pulldown*

50 x 8

55 x 8

60 x 8

*Single arm Cable rows*

20kg each arm x 8

20kg each arm x 8

20kg each arm x 8

*Concentration curls*

Hammer: 16kg x 8 (both arms)

Hammer: 16kg x 7 (both arms)

Normal: 16kg x 7 (both arms)

Normal: 12kg x 8 (both arms)

**** day, felt so weak, i really need to take a logbook and stick to reps,sets and exersizes rather then changing everyweek.. :|


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

You should use the log book mate. It made a real difference to my workouts and my motivation (note to self - motivation). Definitely worth doing. Workout wasn't too bad and you said you felt weak. Just up the anti next session and blast some PBs.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Still good mate, imo always do deadlifts first, pull ups can be done anytime! Def get a log book, just get a pad and pen from the pound shop or log it in your phone!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

yeah i think i will from now on, i just hate getting the pumps which make the rest of the workout painfull.

anyways, legs next, 115 x 5 is the goal


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Tbh if i get a new pb on deads the rest of my workout is awesome :L its a wierd one! Hope you get the squats buddy


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nail the squats mate and get a log book...


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

will get a log book as soon as i get my wages though 

think i need to start taking this all more seriously, i get way to many carbs and not enough protein...

will get a picture in the next few days, if anything i've got smaller id day ahah

will get that on swuats on sunday! determinded!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Push day (legs tommorow instead)

*DB BENCH* Warmup

(normaly have spotter to help get up 28's or 30's for first rep, so went with 26's)

26's x 10

26's x 10

*bench*

60 x 8

60 x 8

60 x 5

60 x 5

*Db shoulder press*

(same as with DB bench, no sptter)

16's x 8

16's x 8

16's x 8

*Chest flys*

16's x 10

16's x10

16's x 10

16's x 10

*Side lat raise*

9kg x 8 (each arm) *Personal best)*

9kg x 8 (each arm)

9kg x 8 (each arm)

9kg x 8 (each arm)

*Skull crushers*

30kg x 10 x 3


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice work mate, for the dbs use your knees to help flick them up if the heavier ones are a struggle


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> nice work mate, for the dbs use your knees to help flick them up if the heavier ones are a struggle


X2 - do the something. Works to a point. Also I've perfected the bench roll for heavier DBS also. Look stupid I'm site but works lol


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

i already do that, but i struggle getting the first rep off my chest, might start to knee it into the air with lockout, rather then kneeing it onto chest/level then pushing upwards,

been a ****ty last few workouts...


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

To be fair mate, my chest and shoulder workouts really suffer when my training buddy isn't with me. End of day tho, it's pounds shifted that matters in the end. Maybe consider a different style where a spotter isn't vital. Just a thought.


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hmm i dont really struggle at all gettin it off chest.. i just push em up as im going back on the bench like sort of throw em haha.. hard to explain but im finding it pretty easy wi 32s mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

just keep pushing mate you'l be able to do them un spotted eventually!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

well my protien intakes on the increase, upped to around 3 shakes a day, and meals are based around chicken sandwhichs, 4 egg omletees and other things of the sort  lowering carbs for abit to see if i get any leaner, going to be doing boxing bag work as a form of cardio,

legs tommorow, squats are going to go up to 115 x 3 hopfully, and then going to try split squats as i saw in ryans journal as they look really good


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice one, any idea on total intake ? must be hitting around 250g + of pro?

yeah they split squats are ace, really hit the hams hard!! good luck with the squatting


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

nah not that high  my protein levels before were around 100-120 a day (no where near enough), im hopoing to be more around 180-200g now, but its probaly gunna be 180 on a good day 

squatsss inabit, just got a pain in my right knee, so not sure how thats gunna affect me squatting and leg workout, if its bad i'm just gunna swap to back and bi training, without deadlifts i.e (traps/lats/bi's) gunna take a week off from deads and then come back and tyr for 125 x 5


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Leg day,

*Squats*

65 x 5

85 x 5

100 x 5

110 x 5 *Personal best - Previous 107.5 x 5*

Atg burn sets

70 x 8

70 x 8

*Leg press*

120 x 8

130 x 8

140 x 8

150 x 8 *Personal best*

*Hamstring curls* Slow and negative focused

40 x 8

45 x 8

45 x 8

45 x 8

*Calve pres*

100 x 12

110 x 12

120 x 12

100 x 20

*Simple day, squats felt good, but wasn't feeling attemping 115 x 5, its only two weeks away anyways, maybe next week? meh *


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

That looks like a healthy workout mate, good job


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

was kinda anyoyed i didnt feel able for 115 x 5, but i've noticed im extreamly (cant think of a good word?) disapointed? in myself when it comes to lifting, if i dont do better or as well as i intend then i get anyoyed, somthing about me wants instant and fast and better gains, probaly just cause im a niave 16 year old i guess 

but thanks 1tonne


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Those squats..how did they feel? You thought about making a little jump? Warm up on 80kg, 1st working set 105/115/120?

Seems like you might be starting out a little low fatiguing you too much to hit those higher levels? Just a thought. Hoesntly, your 16, wish i started at that age. You got many years a head of you for progression mate. Just be happy you can prob do more than most people your age


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

yeah i think thats what im gunna start doing, same with things like deadlift and benchpress 

i guess, but i wanna be at a stage where people recognise be as being bigger/stronger then just the avrage person my age, which doesnt happen that much atm, things like when my mate gets called 'hench' and hes 10% fatter then me, and alot smaller, and then people dont even notice me just **** me off, i guess im just competative


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Don't let it get you down though mate. Keep your chin up, keep at it and it won't be long before people are turning heads.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

snakebulge said:


> Don't let it get you down though mate. Keep your chin up, keep at it and it won't be long before people are turning heads.


this x 2


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Cam93 said:


> was kinda anyoyed i didnt feel able for 115 x 5, but i've noticed im extreamly (cant think of a good word?) disapointed? in myself when it comes to lifting, if i dont do better or as well as i intend then i get anyoyed, somthing about me wants instant and fast and better gains, probaly just cause im a niave 16 year old i guess
> 
> but thanks 1tonne


LOL join the club mate... this never goes or at least I hope it doesnt cos then I might give up... always seeking gains and always driving, striving for that next goal... keeps us going and diff from the norm mate...



1Tonne said:


> Those squats..how did they feel? You thought about making a little jump? Warm up on 80kg, 1st working set 105/115/120?
> 
> Seems like you might be starting out a little low fatiguing you too much to hit those higher levels? Just a thought. Hoesntly, your 16, wish i started at that age. You got many years a head of you for progression mate. Just be happy you can prob do more than most people your age





snakebulge said:


> Don't let it get you down though mate. Keep your chin up, keep at it and it won't be long before people are turning heads.


I dont think the increments are fatiguing at all, they look like a good step to me and with the lower reps shouldnt worry him in the heavier sets re fatigue... more likely mindset plays a part... plus if the form is off a little it can affect the lift too... at least ime... and totally agree re years of progression and doing more than most his age... also I would hazard that he is doing more than quite a few gym bunny blokes too... I knew many guys in the gym much older with more years under their belt not lifting the same...


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

thanks to all 3 of you, and thanks alot to GH too, that actully cheerd me up abit


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Pull day:

im sore all over! legs are nice and sore for a change, and chest and shoulders are sore from sunday still, 

Not doing deadlifts this week, wasn't in the mood and want to focus more on lat's and arm size the for time being, will do them again next week though 

*Wide grip pull ups*

bw x 10 *Personal best*

bw x 5

bw x 6

bw x 4

*DB Rows*

22kg x 8 each arm

22kg x 8 each arm

22kg x 8 each arm

22kg x 8 each arm

Got a good bicep pump by this time already...

*Low row cable*

40kg x 8

40kg x 7

40kg x 6

40kg x 5

*Bicep concentation curls*

16kg x F x 4 sets each arm

*Standing alternating db curls*

3 x about 8 each arm, 12kg dumbells, was knackerd!

in and out in 30 mins, short and sweet, but had a great lat and MASSIVE Bi pump, forgot to do shrugs thou


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Buying Animal M-Stack in two weeks time, new jobs brining me some tastey money 

recon its worth doing a new short journal for the 21 days? or should i just stay in here and just identify which days are 'on' so i can see how good M-Stack really is... it's already got some raring reviews about it, increaseing protien synthasis and what not :lol:


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Just run it as normal mate. Be interested to see how you get on with it


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

thinking about ordering jack3d with it too, for afterwards (theres already stims in M-stack), looks like alot of people normal get some good strenth gains on Mstack, which would be brilliant for me as im hoping to get a 100kg bench x 1 before May next year, and deadlift of about 150 by then too 

Arms feel dead today from biceps, but i'm tring to bring them up alot more, especialy triceps which are lagging alot


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Been a while since ive logged on, this thread's been a good read

Think i saw 2 pages back about ATG squats for 2 sets

I got up to 120k doing partial reps and my knees were aching all the time

I dropped down to 80 and started doing ATG all sets and im back up to 120k tomorrow with no knee pain

Just some advice


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

i tend to go to about parraell with my reps, maybe a little below, but when i was doing the light 'atg' ones they were almost bum to heels  their just the challenge at the end for me, i couldnt do them all to time i find them to uncomfortable, but thanks for the advice, stopping by and posting


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

I'm hoping to gain atleast 5lb from it, and hopfully 5-10kg on some lifts (excluding weight increases that would come anyways) specialy at £44 for 21 servings! but yeah, got some good reviews and now high hopes for it


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Chest and tri's tommorow  not sure to go for 85 x 5 for 87.5 x 3, either way im hoping to start doing more Tri work as my Tris are pathetic!

missed gym today because im hungover more then i can describe :L was a good friday night


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

£44 for a 3 week supply?

Imagine all the steak you could buy with that.. some people are f*cking crazy :lol:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

i guess  once i'm done buying a ne wardrobe of clothes all my moneys going on food and getting a better diet, but i'vve heard great things about mstack and fanyc giving it a try 

anyways!

PUSH DAY

*Bnchpress*

60 x 5

70 x 5

77.5 x 5

85 x 5 *Personal best*

60 x Fail (about 10?)

*DB Shoulder press*

18kgs x 8

20kgs x 7

20kgs x 8 *Personal best*

20kgs x 7

Overall personal best, didnt dropset either..

*Incline DB Flys*

18kgs x 10 *Personal best*

18kgs x 8

18kgs x 8

18kgs x 8

*DB lat raise*

9kg x 8 each arm

9kg x 8 each arm

9kg x 8 each arm

9kg x 8 each arm

Skull crushers

32.5 x 6

32.5 x 5

32.5 x 4

Close grip bench press

40 x 5

30 x 8

30 x 6

30 x 6


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

New pictures coming soon btw, as im nearing my 1 year of joining the gym  (although i had 2 - 2 1/2 months off due to injury)


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Well done on the pb's mate.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

cheers, the tricep work was naff as i had no power so they didnt really just a pump or feel as if they'd be worked, but i guess they have from the other indirect movements


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice work mate... progressing well...


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

thanks GP, hoping to get better form on the benching, atm i can't touch my chest (not even with just a bar) so im going to start doing alot more streches to help get a greater ROM, hoping to get them to chest before im 17


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Good stuff mate. Wish my flys were that good. On phone so can't be bothered to check but am I safe to assume u run 5x5 for the main compound move ie flat bench, squat and reads? If so, do u think it helps more than the 4x8s?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

yeah i do 5x5 on all compounds, see much greater strenth gains that way, and find 4x8 on isolating movements works better for me too


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Gives me something to think about. Get them pics up, be great to see a comparison.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

yeah i'll try and get them before my 17th


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

heres a picture from last night at a party i was at, im the one with braces and the blue G star top, just to show size diffrence from my beggining picture on 1st page and now 

photo removed.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Removed? Did I miss something?


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Workouts are looking good Cam and well on track. Keep up the good work mate. Be good to see some comparison pics mate. :thumb:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Did have a picture up, but it needs to be eddit out certian things, i'll do it later 

off to gym in 20 to do back and bis, only going for 120 x 5 on deadlift, not feeling really energyized..


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Pull day;

*Deadlift*

85 x 5

100 x 5

110 x 5

122.5 x 5 *Personal best?*

*Wide grip pull ups*

6

5

5

4

*DB Rows*

20kg x 8 each arm

20kg x 8 each arm

20kg x 8 each arm

20kg x 8 each arm

*Concentration curls*

16kg x 8 each arm

16kg x 8 each arm

16kg x 7 each arm

*EZ bar curls*

30kg x 7

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x F

Masssive bi pump, happy my deadlifts back to normal/better then before again, shame my pullups sufferd though, trying to get some arm size as their lagging behind..

as for that picture, heres from the party on saturday, im in the blue g-star top without my eyes edited out


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

also,today i used my sample of 'crack' orange flavour, taste was really good! tried superpump and couldnt finish it, it tasted that bad, but this stuff tasted just like tango 

sadly though it didnt give me any boost? maybe because i'd eaten a chicken sandwhich about 20 mins before and then had a pro/oats shake after drinking it too? all it gave me was a tingly/itchy face... next time i get a pre-workout should i useon a empty stomache? or try somthing stronger?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Take mine about 1hr after my last meal mate. Only a few really give me anything to be fair.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I usually have mine an hour before training (but have switched to monster energy drinks tbh as same thing nearly) and thats about an hour after my pre workout meal...


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

could be why it didnt work then


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Legggggggggggggggggggggs

*squats*

60 x 5

80 x 5

95 x 5

105 x 5

105x x5

95 x 5

80 x 8

60 x F

(me and my buddy were doing as much to fail and sets as we could )

*Wasn't feeling confident for the 112.5 so just stayed around 105 and did more set*

*Leg press*

130 x 8

140 x 8

150 x 8

160 x 8 *Personal best*

*Ham curls*

45 x 12

50 x 10

55 x 8

60 x 6 *Personal best*

*Calves press*

110kg x F

110kg x F

110kg x F

110kg x F

quick and simple, been nearly 2 weeks since my last leg workout, but still happy i guess, got a great pump and squats were good, ouldnt really walk altohugh i coulda gone 10kg ish higher, but oh well, Push day tommorow, 87.5 x 3-5 reps is the goal  and maybe even a set or two of 22kg shoulder press's


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Good work mate!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

my legs are still matchsticks  especially calves, guess i've still got years left to worry yet thou  thanks though!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Matchsticks today , monsters tomo mate.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

hopfully 

*Pushday*

*Benchpress*

60 x 5

70 x 5

77.5 x 5

82.5 x 5

87.5 x 3 *Personal best*

*Db shoulder press*

20kg x 8

22kg x 8 *Personal best*

22kg x 8

didnt do a 4th set.

*Inclince Db flys*

18kg x 8

18kgs x 8

18kg x 8

18kgs x 8

*Side Lat raise*

9kg x 8 each arm

9kg x 8 each arm

9kg x 8 each arm

9kg x 8 each arm

*Skull crusher*

4 sets of around 8, unkown weight

*Tricep pulldowns*

4 sets of around 8, unknocn weight


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice PBs mate. Think you could push them shoulder press DBs a little higher. :thumb:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

i probaly could, i used to struggle putting the 18's up on my own, and today i got the 20's up easily on ym own, and the 22's with only a little struggle, but for the sake of form=reps, i dont think i could up it to 24kgs for 8 reps, just yet


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

If you can mate, ask someone to give you a lift up for the first push (i dont count it as a rep tho unless its unassisted). Yet to have anyone say no.

Either way, cracking journal mate, always a good read. Keep it up mate.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

thanks, yeh i normaly have my buddy with me on push days, and thats exactly what we do, i just dont think i could of repped 24's today is all 

thanks! it'll get more intresting soon i promise  will start getting pictures, vids and other bits after christmas when i've got a decent phone/camra


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Pull day!

*no energy, dragged myself to gym... think im getting/got a cold..*

*Wide grip pull ups*

8

7

6

5

*Db Rows*

22kgs x 8 *Personal best*

24kg x 8 each arm *personal best beaten again * 

24kg x 8 each arm

24kg x 8 each arm

*Rowing machine - straight bar*

44kg x 6

44kg x 6

44kg x 6

44kg x 6

*Shrugs*

30kg dumbells x 10

30kg dumbells x 10

30kg dumbells x 10

*Concentration curls*

16kg dumbell x 8 each arm

16kg dumbell x 8 each arm

16kg dumbell x 7 each arm

16kg dumbell x 7 each arm

*EZ Bar curls*

25kg? x 8

25kg? x 8

25kg? x 8

20kg dropset no rest x 8

got bi pump, felt alot weaker thou so i didnt bother with deadlifts..


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

not really, i feel more awake but thats about it, hoping a long shower might do a bit more now though haha


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

haha this time of year i'd love a home gym, i got a 20 min bike ride in the freezing cold, waste alot of energy getting there and when i do im fozen solid haha, what ou got in your home gym?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

oooh dont drop the deads, if you have too make them lighter but unless injured they are an awesome cold cure... that or they kill you... either way no more worry about the cold hey 

not so sure about the home gym thing mate, freaking cold atm but it is easy to get too and never shuts... :thumbs:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

yeah i'll start doing deads again next week, just wasn't fancying them today i guess,

looks like a good setup! i'd love to have a home gym, maybe one day eh


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I have a weider bench that has the up rights like a half power rack, has a lat attachment and a preacher curl thing with the extension/ham curl attachment too but tbh I only use the bench now as doing the 5x5... need more weights though only have 210kg or so... but the best bit is that I am getting a full power rack and new bench for xmas... yeah baby, love santa :thumb:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

you've got a nice santa!

my santas paying for driving lessons, so i cant complain


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Santas my friend  at least this year... tbh it was a gym membership that was offered but managed to talk her round to getting the rack instead... more use out of it...


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

haha sounds like you done alright for yourself then!

nice and sore this morning  :L


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

workout, havnt hit traps directly in ages, so their sore as a bugger, bi's are aching, along with lats, shoulders and chest. and my lets are a bit sore still too haha


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

pain is just weakness leaving the body mate...


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

not if you got AIDS :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

whats that then, Awesome Incredible Delt Size


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

if only!!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Push day!

*Bench*

60 x 5 warm up

70 x 5

80 x 5

87.5 x 5 (5th rep was hard) *Personal best*

60 x fail, around 12 i guess

*DB shoulder press*

20kg each arm x 8

22kg each arm x 8

22kg each arm x 8 *Personal best overall for shoulders*

18kg x fail

*Dips*

bw x 8

bw x 8

bw x 8

bw x 8

*Seated, overhead dumbell extensions*

20kg x 8

22kg x 8

22kg x 8

22kg x 8

Liked these, good tri pump 

quick mess around with a couple mates today, but still alright i guess


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Pull day!

took my mate with me from a spit n saw dust gym today,, he was great motivation, alot of friendly competition 

*Deadlift*

85 x 5 x 5

100 x 5

115 x 5

125 x failed 

failed on it again

*Not sure why i couldnt even get 125 up, have done it before, just not my thing today i guess! but onwards and upwards with the rest of the workout * 

*Lat pull down*

55kg x 8 wide grip

55kg x 8 wide grip

65 x 8 wide grip *personal best*

70kg x 8 medium grip, instantly drop to 50kg for 8 wide grip reps 

*Dumbell rows*

26kg x 8 each arm *Personal best*

28kg x 10 each arm *Personal best*

32kg each arm x 8 *Personal best*

36kg each arm x 9 *Personal best!!!!*

*Biceps*

25kg x 21's (7x7x7) forced reps (was spotted too, arms were blown!)

20kg x 10 full reps

20kg x 9 full reps

20kg x 10 full reps

Biceps, forarms and back where completely pumped, brilliant seshion minus the deadlifts


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

More like it mate :thumb:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

today definatly made me relise i could push harder, and to not be afriad to make a **** of myself or grunt a little bit to get a few more reps, or abit more weight out 

Leg's on saturday, missed them on monday, so will make sure to hit them hard on saturday


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Legs!

*Trying to train legs diffrently now, rather then upping the weight each time, i'm going to do 2 warm up sets then a 5x5 at the highest/same weight * 

*Squats*

80 x 5 warm up

100 x 5 warm up

*Working sets*

110 x 5

110 x 6 (did a extra rep my mistake)

110 x 5

110 x 5

100 x 3

Legs dead!!

*Overall personal best on squats. profer this way too, will do this more often*

*Leg press*

130kg x 10

140 x 10

150 x 9

160 x 8

*Overall person best, think the 160 x 8 is a PB too, but not sure*

*Leg Curl*

45 x 12

50 x 10

55 x 10

55 x 10 - instant drop set to 40 x fail *PB*

*good ham pump going too! the drop set really just finished them off, found it gave a good pump*

Calf press:

100 x 20

120 x 20

130 x 15 *PB*

120 x 20

120 x 20

*Done * 

Ordered some jack3d and reflex creapure this morning, relised i can do alot better, so am going to use a proper pre workout for a boost and cycle creatine for a while and see if it works for me


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

chest, shoulder and tri's tommorow, planning on 90 x 3 for bench and maybe 24's for shoulder press  also wondering weather or not to do tricep kick backs? heard their good, but also heard they're ****?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

I only do French Press, CGBP , pushdown, rev pull down , skulls and dips. Never done kickbacks, dont think i ever would.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

why wouldn't you do them? not good?

i'll probaly just do seated DB extensions and skull crushers possibly


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Have a read of this.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/advanced-bodybuilding/2032-you-want-big-arms-work-your-triceps.html


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

cheer's i'll read it today, seeming as theres no chance of going gym today haha, 90 x 3 is the goal for tommrow still though!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

wasn't in the mood todsay, was freezing cold, legs were to sore, going tommorow again to do chest/shoulders/tri's properly, but todya i just quickly done bench 60kg x 5x12reps and tri extensions using 30kg for like 3 sets.

will do tommorow and get that 90kg bench!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

continuing from yesterday, also in a ****ty mood! this weathers draining me walking there for a hour every time! 

*Db bench press incline*

32kg Db x 8 *Personal best on Db's all round*

20kgs flys' x 12

20kgs flys' x 12

20kgs flys' x 12 *Personal best for incline flys*

*DB shoulder press*

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

*BW dips*

bw x 8

bw x 8

bw x8

bw x f (around 5)

*Lat raise*

10kg db x 8 each arm *personal best*

10kg db x 8 each arm

10kg db x 8 each arm

*DB tri overhead extenions*

22kg x 12

22kg x 12

22kg x 12

22kg x 8

should of missed yesterday all togeather really, oh well. out on the **** tonight with my boss and work for christmas doo


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

come new years is when i start to get more serious, gunna start buying chicken in bulk so i can get a good diet going, going to push harder in the gym and *make sure* i get a PB every session. today however was abit of a **** session i was out on the **** yearterday and havnt eaten much in the last few days/week, the Gym was RAMMED, full on packed, so just did a quick back/bi's session

*Wide grip pull ups*

bw x 8

bw x 7

bw x 6

*Rowing machine*

48kg x 8

48 x 8

48 x 8

48 x 8

*Lat pull down*

50 x 10

60 x 10

60 x 10

55 x 10

*Cable curls*

25 x F

25 x f

25 x 5

ez bar curls

30kg x 20

30 x 15

30 x 12

30 x 12

**** sesshion, but i'll get alot better


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

also, used jack3d, about 20 mins before my workout and felt nothing, its been a hour and a half since i've used it and still feel no diffrent, i ate my meal about a hour and a half before i took jack3d - not sure if that means the food absorbed it and lessend its effectivness?

will use it 45 mins before tommorow workout, with out a pre-workout meal, just breakfast. and will take 2 scoops instead of 1 and 1/2 and see if that makes it any better, not sure if im taking it wrong?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Push day

No spotter with me today, so kept weight a little lower, but went for alot more reps rather then 5-7

*Benchpress*

60 x 12

65 x 12

70 x 10

75 x 10

77.5 x 8

60 x F

*Shoulder press*

was suprisingly weaker on these today, didn't help without a spotter to get first rep off shoulders...

22kg db's couldn't move 

20kg x 8, then couldn't move for 2nd set, so dropped alot lower

16kg x 12

16kg x 10

16 x 8

*mhmm *  *, probaly my poor diet/ cold over the last few days maybe?*

*Dips*

bw x 6

bw x 6

bw x 7

*Side lateral raise*

9kg x 9 each arm

9kg x 8 each arm

9kg x 8 each arm

9kg x 8 each arm

*Tricep work*

over head standing extenstions using a 20kg plate 3 x 12

Tricep pull downs using straight bar, 25kg 3 x 8-12


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

another **** session, think i've either got somthing or its somthing ive been doing as today i was weak as ****, and got a pounding headache so bad i coudlnt carry on and nearly passed out, wonder if its that i've been smoking weed latley and it doesn't agree with me. anyways.

*deadlift*

*now doing proper reps, rep - regrip, rep, regrip, rep ect*

85 x 5

100 x 5

100 x 5

100 x 4

100 x 3 *so ****ing weak * 

60 x 5

*lat pull down*

60 x 8

60 x 8

60 x 8

60 x 7

*DB rows*

28kg x 8 each arm

28kg x 8 each arm

28kg x 8 each arm

28kg x 8 each arm

form was ****ty too..

*Curls 25kg - 4 x 12*

gunna stop smoking weed and see if i feel anybetter, also gunna drink more vit C to flush out any cold/flu i think i might have..


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

When was the last time you did a major deload and dropped everything back?

Weed is weed. Im not gonna be your parent and tell you the dos and donts. Some people smoke it, some dont. If you think your smoking enough to affect your lifts, then your prob smoking too much lol.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

have never reloaded and dropped everything back, never felt i needed too, normaly always making steady gains.

well recently i've have more then my fairshare - 4/5 spliffs within a hour or two on new years along with all the beers and everything else doesn't help i guess. not sure if its the creatine giving me headaches thou? or maybe its just a cold and im looking for somthing to blame it all on? either way i think im gunna leave weed alone and stop using creatine and see if they help, then slowly introduce creatine back in, in more concentrated doses - will still eat meats rich in creatine though


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Sounds like a good plan. Check your water consumption also. Headaches are a sign of dehydration also. Especially with added use of creatine.

As to the deload. Maybe your body just needs to drop back on weights and start again. I've just done it myself and feeling much better for it.

Comes a time for everyone when they need to back off and take another run at it. Keep it going tho mate


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

woulda thought with the last 2 week off over christmas i'd of been the same/ maybe better as i'd of had time to recover.

but yeah - gunna drink more liquids and lay off weed, want 2011 to be a good year and a good body


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

push - chest/shoulders/tri's today  was alot better then recent sessions.

*Bench*

60kg x 8

70 x 5

80 x 5

85 x 5 - not a PB, but not far off considering i've been doing poor lateley

60 x 12

*Shoulder press (machine)*

50 x 12

55 x 10

55 x 10

60 x 8

*Body weight dips*

6

6

6

6

*Side lateral raises*

9kg x 8 each arm

9kg x 8 each arm

9kg x 8 each arm

9kg x 8 each arm

*Seated overhead DB extension*

20kg x 12

22kg x 12

22kg x 12

24kg x 10

*Shrugs*

26kg each hand ( 52kg total) x 8

26kg each hand ( 52kg total) x 8

26kg each hand ( 52kg total) x 8

not my best, not my worst, not far off where i was before it went to ****


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yo man! how goes all ? hows training ? new journal fly by http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/122740-now-guess-whos-back-brand-new-rap.html

ewww did i read right your smoking weed! get on the drink lad  haha jokes


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

bloody hell your back! where you been at?!

yeah - not been my greatest time recently, but im clean of everything this year so far and plan on keeping that way! haha


----------

